# EVGA GeForce GTX 680 SC Signature Defekt und nur frust -_-



## dernos2m (3. April 2013)

wie schon im Titel steht ist meine EVGA GeForce GTX 680 SC Signature, 2048 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, DP nach genau 6 monaten flöten gegangen, ich war gerad am sim city 5 zocken mach das spiel *aus* und da is die karte futsch ....
Nicht nur das mich die Karte 489 euro gekostet hat, nein dann geht so n teures teil auch nach 6 monaten schon kaputt.

Ich hab die karte letzte woche am: 26.03.2013 dann zurück zu caseking geschickt wegen defekt, davor hab ich aber noch netterweiße mit dem herren am tele geredet und gefragt wie das nun abläuft und wie lang das in etwa dauert.
Er sagte mir dann sobald die karte hier ist und der defekt bestätigt wurde schicken wir ihnen in 1-3 tage eine neue zu.

Tja wohl eher doch ned ....

am 02.04.2013 10:03 uhr kam die karte erst verspätet dank DHL und feiertage nun bei caseking an, an dem tag hatte ich auch extra noch nachts um 20 uhr nachgeschaut ob  die karte *neu lagernd ist*
Ja war sie, nun heute den 03.04.2013 ist sie es aufeinmal nicht mehr, als ich nun gerad eben anrief hieß es am tele, ja Herr ... die karte ist hier und wird wohl heute im laufe des tages bearbeitet.
Als ich nun fragte wie lang das nun dauern kann sagte er mir 1-2 tage.
Als ich ihn dann darauf ansprach das die karte aber nicht mehr lagernd ist seit heute *zufällig*
sagte er mir die neue lieferung kommt am 12.04.2013

.... also nix mit 1-2 tagen, super -_-

Dann fragte mich der herr erst nach meiner Kundennummer nach und sagte mir sie meinen ihre EVGA oder ? ich bejate dies und er sagte mir nun die wird höstwarscheinlich an den hersteller geschickt ( evga ) und es könne nun 3-4 wochen dauern ....

da könnt ich ja schon mal richtig kotzen ich hab vor dem versand der karte mit dem herrn gesprochen und mir wurd gesagt ich soll es an sie nach berlin schicken... hätte ich gewusst das die karte an EVGA geht hätte ich die gleich mit der rechnung dort hin schicken können... nun darf ich noch weitere 4 wochen warten das die überhaupt bearbeitet wird.

Ich sitz atm mit einer ersatz Geforce GT 9600 hier und kann mit der karte NICHTS machen da ich unglaubliche 10-15 FPS habe wenn ich in wow einlogge oder auch nur im internet mir n youtube vid anschau... ich bin begeistert und maßlos entäuscht, nicht nur das die teure karte nach 6 monaten nur noch schrott is nein das mir erst am tele etwas zuversichert wird und das nun absolut gelogen / oder einfach nur husch husch schnell den nächsten kunden bearbeiten worden ist ...


----------



## Caseking-Nils (3. April 2013)

Hallo dernos2m,

ersteinmal tut es mir Leid, das du verägert bist. Ich greif mal ein paar Punkte auf



dernos2m schrieb:


> Ich hab die karte letzte woche am: 26.03.2013 dann zurück zu caseking geschickt wegen defekt, davor hab ich aber noch netterweiße mit dem herren am tele geredet und gefragt wie das nun abläuft und wie lang das in etwa dauert.
> Er sagte mir dann sobald die karte hier ist und der defekt bestätigt wurde schicken wir ihnen in 1-3 tage eine neue zu.



Das kann eigentlich nicht stimmen. Mit wem hast du genau gesprochen? Wenn du den Namen nicht mehr hasst, hattest du mit dem Service oder der Reklamation gesprochen?

Eine Zusage von 1 bis 3 Tage wird bei Komponenten nicht gemacht, da eine Prüfung beim Hersteller / Vorlieferanten erfolgt.



dernos2m schrieb:


> Als ich ihn dann darauf ansprach das die karte aber nicht mehr lagernd ist seit heute *zufällig*
> sagte er mir die neue lieferung kommt am 12.04.2013



Mal davon abgesehen, das hier sicherlich nichts "zufällig" am Lagerbestand umgestellt wird, hat das auch keinen Einfluss auf die Bearbeitungszeit. Es ist außerdem gut möglich, dass die Karte auch vor dem 12.04. wieder da ist. Die Karten werden umgehend weitergeleitet. Da wir jedoch Aufgrund der Stoßzeiten nicht genau wissen, wielange Hersteller X bei Produkt y benötigt geben wir vorsichtshalber 3 bis 4 Wochen an. Das ist jedoch keine bindende Zeit.

Trotzdem kann ich dich natürlich verstehen. Es ist immer unangenehm wenn die Hardware nach einer gewissen Zeit streikt.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## dernos2m (3. April 2013)

Ich habe mit dem herrn von der Reklamation gesprochen.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. April 2013)

Trotzdem ist es sehr kulant von Caseking, dir ggf. direkt ne neue Karte zuzuschicken. Aber der Normale Weg ist dieser:

Kunde >> Verkäufer >> Hersteller >> Verkäufer >> Kunde.

Das kann schonmal 4 Wochen in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (3. April 2013)

Hätte an Deiner Stelle die RMA direkt über die EVGA-Homepage angeleiert. Geht schneller.


----------



## dernos2m (3. April 2013)

Garantie und Gewährleistung

Die gesetzlich festgelegte Gewährleistung beträgt 24 Monate ab Kaufdatum. Wir übernehmen die Garantieabwicklung nur für die bei uns gekaufte Ware. Jegliche reklamierte Ware wird von unseren geschulten Service-Technikern geprüft. Bei eindeutigen Gewährleistungsansprüchen versenden wir in der Regel innerhalb von 1 - 3 Werktagen nach Eintreffen der defekten Ware bei uns ein neues Gerät. Sollte das Gerät nicht mehr hergestellt werden, muss es an den Hersteller zur Prüfung der weiteren Vorgehensweise eingesendet werden. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis, dass sich in diesem Falle die Bearbeitungszeit erhöhen kann, da wir auf die Bearbeitungszeit des Herstellers leider keinen Einfluss haben.


Nur zu gut das das bei caseking steht aber scheinbar keinerlei bedeutung für Komponenten hat was ja nur ca 80 % der wahre bei caseking ausmacht ...
+ nur gut das die EVGA karten laut hersteller 3 jahre haben, hat ja aber nix mit der gesetzlichen 24 monaten zu tun 

Deswegen istes für mich nicht verständlich wieso erst eins gesagt wird ( 1-3 tage nach eintreffen ) und nun ach muss zum hersteller, also hat der satz den ich hier oben aufgeführt hab keinerlei halt oder wie soll ich das verstehen ?
Da die karte immernoch hergestellt wird  sollte: * ollte das Gerät nicht mehr hergestellt werden, muss es an den Hersteller zur Prüfung der weiteren Vorgehensweise eingesendet werden. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis, dass sich in diesem Falle die Bearbeitungszeit erhöhen kann, da wir auf die Bearbeitungszeit des Herstellers leider keinen Einfluss haben. * hier ja nicht zutreffen oda ?


----------



## Caseking-Nils (3. April 2013)

Halloo,

wir sind gerade bei Grafikkarten etwas vorsichtiger geworden bei Vorabaustäuschen, siehe auch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/263522-gigabyte-7970-oc.html#post5041473

Das ist für den ehrlichen Nutzer natürlich nicht so schön, macht aber eine Überprüfung im Rahmen der Garantie beim Servicepartner unumgänglich. Das steht uns hier aber auch zu.

Wie gesagt, das mit dem 1 bis 3 Werktagen ist so vom Kollegen nicht korrekt wiedergegeben worden ich habe das bereits weitergeleitet. Für einen direkten Gewährleistungsanspruch außerhalb von 6 Monaten müsste uns streng genommen ein Nachweis vorliegen, dass der Defekt bei Anlieferung vorhanden gewesen ist (das machen wir jedoch natürlich praktisch nie, das wir so etwas einfordern).

Aber lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wir sind natürlich daran interessiert die Ausfallzeit so kurz wie möglich zu halten, da wir uns den dir entstandenen Umstand sehr wohl bewusst sind.


----------



## dernos2m (3. April 2013)

jetzt mal ne ganz blöde frage, ich hab mein mainboard bios via liveupdate ( Asus p8z68-v/Gen 3 ) vor ein pa wochen geupdated, das kann mir aber ned die karte gekillt haben oda ?

Zur erläuterung wie mir die karte flöten gegangen ist:

Ich war gerad am Sim City 5 ( das neue ) zocken und hab nach ca 1 stunde zocken das game verlassen, genau beim verlassen des game+s hat ich dann aufeinmal n ganz komischen desktop so grafik matsch als wär er auf 800 x 600 eingestellt worden und mit roten strichen die über dem bildschirm sind von ( links nach rechts )
die Karte wurde danach auch nicht mehr vom PC erkannt.

Meine ersatz ( GT 9600 ) läuft atm ohne probleme.


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. April 2013)

Die Striche deuten auf defekten VRAM hin. (Meine ich zumindest, bin mir nicht ganz sicher)


----------



## Caseking-Nils (3. April 2013)

Halte ich persönlich für unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Bios Update vom Mainboard das Übel verursacht hat. Auch das switchen Ingame zur Win Oberfläche ist unproblematisch, auch wenn es dabei dann letztendlich auch passiert ist. Aber die Karte wäre dann so oder so defekt gegangen.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Agr9550 (3. April 2013)

@dernos2m

das ne karte immer erst an hersteller geht ist ja wohl verständlich,btw bei amd/ati´s ist das nicht anders
Hab auch schon ne karte zurück geschickt an xfx und dies dauerte auch seine 4wochen inkl bearbeitung etc


klar ist es ärgerlich geht aber leider nich anders,wenn du unbedingt ne karten zum zocken willst  und du noch geld hast ,kauf dir ne günstige 2te karte und verkauf diese sobald deine SC wieder da ist  oder schau bei ebay nach ner gtx 560 die kannste dann auch als notkarte zuhause liegen lassen falls mal wieder sowas ist

edit: kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das nen bios der übeltäter ist,sonst müsst ich perma defekte karten zurück schicken

@mr speed
denk ich auch,das der vram drauf gegangen ist


----------



## Caseking-Nils (3. April 2013)

Es geht ja auch um die Sache, das wir wohl auch erst von 1 bis 3 Tagen gesprochen haben, daher kann ich das schon ein wenig nachvollziehen. Das war aber falsch kommunziert.


----------



## dernos2m (12. April 2013)

Ich hab heute Früh: 12.04.2013 um 10:09 mit EVGA ge Tele´t und die sagten mir das die max 3-4 tage brauchen sobald die karte da ist, also entweder wurde meine karte noch nicht an EVGA geschickt ( zwischenhändler / Hersteller  München )
sondern erst gesammelt wenn mehr als 1ne karte dort hingeschickt werden, dies verzögert laut dem EVGA mitarbeiter alles um 1-2 wochen.

Meine karte is seit dem 26ten unterwegs und ich konnte nun 3 wochen nicht arbeiten, das geld für eine ersatzkarte besitze ich immoment nicht.
ich muss sagen Langsam werd ich sauer das Caseking + EVGA sich zeit lässt.


----------



## Sickpuppy (12. April 2013)

dernos2m schrieb:


> Meine karte is seit dem 26ten unterwegs und ich konnte nun 3 wochen nicht arbeiten, das geld für eine ersatzkarte besitze ich immoment nicht.
> ich muss sagen Langsam werd ich sauer das Caseking + EVGA sich zeit lässt.


 
Das ist echt ärgerlich, aber "nicht zocken" würde dem Sachverhalt, glaube ich, näher kommen 
Ausserdem wird sich Caseking da schon reinknien, so wie ich die kenne. Geldult!


----------



## dernos2m (12. April 2013)

Ich verdiene mit dem **zocken** mein geld.  ich bin streamer


----------



## aznsteil (15. April 2013)

Was zockst du denn professionell wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## dernos2m (15. April 2013)

Ich streame World of Warcraft Und Halo + diverse andere games am samstag je nachdem was sich die zuschauer wünschen.


----------



## dernos2m (18. April 2013)

Immernoch keine infos bekommen was nun mit der karte is -_- Evga sagt eine karte mit der seriennummer is nie angekommen   ich bin so frustriert


----------



## Fr3ak (18. April 2013)

Hallo dernos2m,

gleich vorab: ich vertrete Nils, der aktuell leider das Bett hüten muss und bin über RMA-Abläufe nicht mal ansatzweise so gut informiert wie er. Aktueller Stand ist folgender: Die Karte wurde am 16.04.2013 zu EVGA geschickt, sollte inzwischen also EVGA zur Prüfung vorliegen. Urlaubs-/Krankheitsbedingt hat sich der Prozess bedauerlicherweise etwas verzögert, aber ich habe dazu bereits eine Idee. PM diesbezüglich landet gleich in deiner Inbox 

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## dernos2m (22. April 2013)

22.04.2013    Karte ist nun seid 28 Tagen unterwegs, und ich weiß immernoch nciht was damit ist.
Laut Caseking am Tele wurde am 15.04.2013 eine anfrage an EVGA geschickt um nachzufragen wie der stand der dinge ist. = Bis heute keine antwort.
Laut Caseking am Tele Wird heute 22.04.2013 eine weitere anfrage an EVGA geschickt um nachzufragen wie der stand der dinge ist.

Laut dem ersten Telefonat und einer bestätigungs Mail von Caseking wurde meine karte am 03.04.2013 bearbeitet und zur weiteren Prüfung an EVGA geschickt.
Nun wurde mir letzte woche am Tele gesagt das die Karte erst am 16.04.2013 Caseking verlassen hat und weiter geschickt wurde.



Ich will hier nicht unterstellen das Caseking krume sachen dreht oder dergleichen, nur das ich es nicht verstehe wie mir erst gesagt wird das die karte am 03.04.2013 bearbeitet und weiter verschickt wurde, dies aber tätsächlich erst am 16.04.2013 passiert ist.
Und ich 28 tage auf ne Karte warte die gerad ma 6 Monate alt ist.

Mein ganzes fazit bei der sache:

Ich Kauf nie wieder bei Caseking etwas da im falle einer Garantie hier der balnke horror ausbricht.
Ich auf jedenfall wenns um EVGA geht meine Karte nur noch direkt mit der rechnung an diese schicke. ( Grund hierzu, mein wohnort In Hessen ist ich die karte zu caseking nach berlin geschickt habe und diese die karte wieder den ganzen weg nach München geschickt haben ... da sind schonmal 6 tage verschwendet )


----------



## dernos2m (24. April 2013)

so haben heut den 24.04.2013

Ich habe gestern ( 23.04.2013 ) so gegen 11-12 uhr mit Caseking Telefoniert und wir sind zu dem schluss gekommen das sich nun der herr den ich am Tele hatte Telefonisch bei EVGA  am gleichen Tag melden wird und zu erfahren wie es mit der karte aussieht, und ob man so gleich dann eine gutschrift oder sofort austausch erwirken kann.

Heute 24.04.2013 gegen 12:45 habe ich wieder bei Caseking angerufen, und ich hatte einen kollegen das mitarbeiters von gestern am Telefon, der sagte mir dann das sein kollege es *Vergessen habe* und das er sich heute darum kümmert.

Also ich hab ka, atm bin ich wütend, entäuscht und verzweifelt.
Mir wird soviel von dem herren ( caseking ) am tele gesagt versichert gepredigt.
aber nach nun 30 Tagen die die karte unterwegs ist, verstehe ich nicht wieso sich da auch nur 1 mitarbeiter bemüht die sache zu klären ...

Verständnis meinerseits brauch Caseking nicht mehr zu haben 30 Tage ist definitiv mein Maximum und schon zu lang.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (24. April 2013)

Hallo dernos2m,

wir haben von EVGA heute die telefonische Bestätigung erhalten und bekommen eine neue Karte. Ich denke somit geht dann auch wirklich morgen eine neue Karte an dich heraus (dann sollte uns auch die Email aus deren Buchhaltung vorliegen)

Gruß
Nils


----------



## dernos2m (25. April 2013)

Also ka woher du diese info hast Nils aber der werte herr von caseking am Tele wusst heut von nix


----------



## dernos2m (25. April 2013)

So, und nun bin ich richtig sauer.

Gerade am Tele Caseking 16:55 uhr.   Es gab heute eine gutschrift von EVGA allerdings NICHT auf meine karte...

Sry aber 31 Tage und wieder NICHTS als bullshit die ganze zeit erzählt bekommen, mein verständnis Caseking gegenüber is nun nicht mehr vorhanden.
Der herr will das heut mit caseking noch klären, aber wenn ich bis montag keinen bescheid bekomme gehts an die Verbraucherzentrale, veraschen lass ich mich nicht mehr von euch !


----------



## dernos2m (25. April 2013)

Sehr geehrter xxxxx,

wir haben EVGA heute kontaktiert und um einen Abschluss der Reklamation
am heutigen Tag gebeten. Uns wurde eine Rückmeldung im Laufe des Tages
zugesagt. Wir werden Ihnen natürlich wieder umgehend schreiben, sobald
wir etwas Neues erfahren.

-- 
Mit freundlichem Gruß; Best Regards


Caseking RMA  


Das gabe ich Gestern bekommen, war also auch gelogen.

Dickes danke an caseking


----------



## Caseking-Nils (25. April 2013)

Uns liegt die Email bereits schriftlich vor, es hat leider insgesamt einen Tag länger gedauert. Versand sollte somit morgen erfolgen (für heute reicht es leider nicht mehr).


----------



## anonymreader (25. April 2013)

Hallo dernos2m,

falls du was zu lesen brauchst ... hast ja erst mal Zeit - mit spielen wirds ja erstmal nix wa -
Ich bräuchte nämlich Unterstützung! Schau mal bitte vorbei

RMA Horror KingMod OC Bundle 
RMA Horror KingMod OC Bundle


----------



## Chinaquads (26. April 2013)

omg, wendet euch doch bei garantiefällen an den Hersteller, mein Benq LCD hatte den Geist aufgegeben, Support angerufen, Fehler geschildert, 2 Tage später hatte ich nen komplett neuen LCD, der alte ( Pixelfehler ) wurde direkt mitgenommen.... Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn..


----------



## Sonny330i (26. April 2013)

Was steht bei den EVGA Kartons drauf !? Bei Garantiefall an EVGA wenden.
Wäre ein Anruf und ein kurzer Gang zur Post gewesen.
Mit Sicherheit hättest du deine Karte schon seit zwei Wochen zurück


----------



## dernos2m (26. April 2013)

So haben den 26.04.2013   ( karte 32 tage unterwegs )     Laut herrn am Tele ( caseking ) is die karte an DHL weitergegeben worden, und auf dem weg zu mir.  die Sendenummer die er mir gegeben hat Funzt nicht ( oder noch nicht )
und eine bestätiguns E-mail habe ich auch noch keine erhalten.   ergo ich denke ich darf bis mitte ende nächste woche warten ( wenn sie verschickt wurde ).


----------



## dernos2m (27. April 2013)

Neue karte gerade ( 27.04.2013 um 10:10 ) angekommen.    RMA fall abgeschlossen


----------



## aznsteil (27. April 2013)

Und läufts?


----------



## dernos2m (27. April 2013)

ju läuft komplett neue karte war auch versiegelt kann endlich wieder arbeiten ( streamen )


----------

